# Nikon AF-S 70-200mm/F2.8



## ANILE8 (May 17, 2008)

With is lens and a couple of wide angle zooms from Nikon being in the 12-24mm and 24-70mm range you can build a good basic kit for any Nikon D-SLR.

I have found it better to go for the best quality lenses I could find rather than constantly up-grading to the latest D-SLR body from Nikon.

Good glass will last you a long time and holds it's value better.

Fast glass from Nikon is always a smart purchase.























































All taken with Nikon D2HS + Nikon AF-S 70-200mm/F2.8


----------



## ANILE8 (May 17, 2008)

Lets make this the official 70-200mm/F2.8 thread.

Come on.... Post up your shots guyz...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

ANILE8 said:


> Lets make this the official 70-200mm/F2.8 thread.
> 
> Come on.... Post up your shots guyz...


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i have the 80-200mm f/2.8 does that count?


----------



## TTAM996 (May 27, 2009)

Heres mine...I posted on a separate thread...but since this is about the 70-200mm f/2.8 then heres a few




























more pics here:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=371639


----------

